

Kit steals Mac login passwords through FireWire port - jvc26
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2011/07/26/mac_password_stealer/

======
spitfire
It's possible to do the same thing over thunderbolt too. Both protocols give
you memory mapped access to the remote computers memory. You can read and
write anything on the other system. Great if you're building a distributed
system and want shared memory.

Not so great for the average desktop/server environment.

